# Ceramic Tile as a baffle/tuning plate...



## medic92 (Nov 19, 2014)

I recently saw a YouTube video (aren't they great?) where the person used ceramic tile for a baffle and tuning plates.  He said they worked well for him.  Has anyone else tried this?  Ceramic tiles are a lot less expensive than metal, but I worry about the glaze and paint they use on the tiles.

Also, did you know radio equipment is actually mentioned in the bible?  God took a rib from Adam and made a loudspeaker...


----------



## pellet (Nov 19, 2014)

I was going to try it at one time but just haven't gotten around to it yet! 
I see Menards has a box of 4"x4" tile with tiny holes in them and you get like 12 in a box for about 20.00 if memory serves. I 
I have a diamond bit and was going to try to make something similar with regular tile. 
I would like to know the results if you try them or if they can be used!


----------



## trickyputt (Nov 19, 2014)

I used a pizza stone in my cimerron offset. It worked pretty good because it was round like the cooking chamber and didnt shut of too much airflow. I Propped it up on the bottom so the gap around it was all similiar.


----------



## medic92 (Nov 20, 2014)

Right now I'm just using two cheap aluminum pans together as a baffle.  If I ever get around to dropping by my parent's house they've got some furnace bricks I can have to line the bottom of the smoker for heat retention.  It's a crying shame I'm so lazy.

Married men live an average of ten years longer than single men.  Married men are also a lot more willing to die by then.


----------



## superdave (Nov 20, 2014)

I use ceramic tiles in my bbq to make it an oven.  If you can find unglazed tiles you would be ahead as sometimes the glazed tiles crack due to the heat expansion differences from one side to the other.  Your furnace bricks would be perfect.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2014)

Un-glazed Quarry Tile is about as cheap as you get and work great. I have used them in 500°F Ovens to bake bread on and in my smoker as a baffle and heat sink...JJ


----------

